# New Member!



## DixieandSuzie (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi everyone!  

You can see my departed kitty Dixie in my sig, and my 5 month old kitten.
I'll try to post as much as I can, since I am a member on another board.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Hi David. :wink: :wink:


----------



## DixieandSuzie (Mar 19, 2007)

coaster said:


> Hi David. :wink: :wink:


Hi stranger! :wink:


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi David.... :wink


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum David, I'm sure you'll love this place


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm so sorry about Dixie  , but congrats on the kitten!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Well, well, well...look what the cat done dragged in...


HI DAVID!!!!!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hey David, what's happening?   No problem about your siggy resizing.


----------



## DixieandSuzie (Mar 19, 2007)

Meaghan1216 said:


> Hey David, what's happening?   No problem about your siggy resizing.


Thanks!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

:smiles


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome! to you and Suzie! RIP beautiful Dixie


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

A formal "Hello and welcome," although we've discussed your home town . It's almost like saying hi to a relative!


----------

